# My chicken coop



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

My beautiful coop


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

lancetrace said:


> My beautiful coop


That is such a wonderful set up! I want one just like it. You built that?


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes. I got the plans from Heatherbullard.com. It was in the country living magazine. It was a difficult project but we chipped at it all summer.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

What a great job, talented! I just love it.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad you're happy. Now chicken TV time!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, thats a fantastic setup, you did a great job, well done.


----------



## deputycliff (Jan 5, 2013)

Great looking coop! I'm in the process of building mine now, it's going slow but having a great time building it.


----------

